# Any strange or unexpected things happen at your party?



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes my party was small but fun this year and everything went as planned. Well until the next day when I realized that someone had riffled my underwear draw!!! It looked like a tossed salad and I'm very neat so I know the drawer is usually very neat!! I felt really strange when I opened it. All I can hope for is that it's a prank no one is owning up to since we only had three new people at the party!!!!Did anyone else have a strange unexpected thing happen at or found after their party?

The other strange thing that happened this year was on Halloween day. I went out to get my mail and there was a prosthetic's catalog addressed to my brother that died thirteen years ago!!!! F-R-E-A-K-Y!!! It's not like he needed any prosthetics since he had all his parts when he passed so I have no idea why he was sent this.  What the @#!%$#???? How creepy is that??

Anybody else have a freaky Halloween happening??

GiggleingGhost


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

That's sad. Almost certainly someone was looking for jewelry. You might want to check around for other missing items.

Public Service Announcement: keep your jewelry and other valuables somewhere not obvious, not your dresser.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Nothing freaky or scary really happened at my party, but a couple days later two carved Jack o' Lanterns, with candles, appeared on my doorstep and I still don't know who left them there. I guess people just know what kind of guy I am.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

SkeleTom said:


> That's sad. Almost certainly someone was looking for jewelry. You might want to check around for other missing items.
> 
> Public Service Announcement: keep your jewelry and other valuables somewhere not obvious, not your dresser.


Well I seemed to have lucked out so far because nothing else is missing. I've come to the conclusion that there's is only one person that could've been. He's a total fussbudget and he complained that we needed to accessorize our bedroom or something. He's been dropped from the guest list from now on anyway for other strange behaviors that he and his wacko wife did and said to our other guests. If any of my friends had told me what those two crackpots had said to them . . . I'd have tossed them out right then and there. But it wasn't until we all happened to be talking together at once it became clear that he and his wife were rude and that no one cared to see them again. Hubs agreed and I was soooooo glad! If anything else is missing . . . it must've not been too important because I'm not missing it! LOLOLOLOL.

GiggleingGhost


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

halloweenjon said:


> Nothing freaky or scary really happened at my party, but a couple days later two carved Jack o' Lanterns, with candles, appeared on my doorstep and I still don't know who left them there. I guess people just know what kind of guy I am.


Show off! LOLOLOLOLOL!!! Naturally Y)OU'D get JOL's and I get an undies riffled! Glad to hear it halloweenJon . . . I'm glad they know you're that kind of guy. Hmmmm....I'm not sure what this says about me?? Dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

GiggleingGhost - That is so creepy, I'm glad nothing is missing.

Halloweenjon - Last year we had a giant uncarved pumpkin appear on our doorstep overnight and we never found out where it came from.

Nothing very freaky went on at our Halloween party, but one unexpected thing happened. One of our not so close friends was completely in awe of our decorations and kept complimenting me and my boyfriend. (We are college aged so that by itself was unexpected!) But, later on...and he as well as everyone was really drunk by this point...I said something about how we should go play the ring toss game, since no one had played it all night. He and a couple other friends started playing then he said, "hold on a sec" went into the kitchen, got everyone's attention and made an announcement about how hard we had worked putting together this party and how no one had played ring toss all night. lol I couldn't believe it! All this over a game I put together at the last minute with glow bracelets I had left over from the ToTers the night before, and I didn't even know if anyone would play it because it's a bit childish. It was unexpected, but pleasantly so.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a collection of vintage type Halloween I leave up in my kitchen area for the month....I never noticed it until I was putting things away, but someone took my vintage S & P shakers......joke was on me...they were in a paper bag tucked in near the pasta...with the word BOO....I think I know who did it! 

We had a few blunders to deal with...DJ forgot his light show, went home to get it and arrived back as guests were arriving.
Also our punch fountain stopped working....come to find out the pump was unhooked (found it out in the morning when cleaning)....had to roll with some blunders...and oh yes....my bad toe injury at 11:15pm...someone ran into me while dancing and lifted my big toe nail completely upright! Good thing we had a firefighter/emt at the party....saved me a trip to the ER!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Last years party, running around didn't take time off from work.. It became pretty hectic / stressful. Party went well but did have some trouble with the chafing dishes
had to turn the fire off as food was getting close to burning.... found out next day why .....forgot to add the water to the bottom pan


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Ouch! that sounds painful! I'm happy to hear you didn't have to leave your own party, though.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

The day before our party the pump went out on our grey water tank and started getting water up in the basement, thankfully caught it early before it reached the carpet. The 5th plumber I called was able to come out that day. He made a comment about us really doing up Halloween, later when he was coming back from getting something from his truck he said 'I have been to one of your Halloween parties' He didn't look familiar, so I asked him who he came with - The EMT's


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Halloween 2013 11 O'clock that night there were 6 people sitting on the couch at the back of that room, lights were "Off" as I pointed my flashlight towards the South end of that room I said something I almost always say in that room:"In my opinion, you should Never invite a ghost in to your house!"
As the word "house" was still resonating from my vocal chords something crashed to the floor very close to where my light was pointed.
It was a small, plastic toy I sometimes use as a prop. It had never fallen before or since. It is wedged between the furniture the TV rests upon and the window frame.
We used to have "Ghost-Seeker's Night" October 31st because that night has such a reputation and because some odd things always did seem to happen on that date.
We saw "Orbs" in the wine cellar, we heard a loud crash-sound, described as if you just heard a bucket full of bolts or a tool box full of tools fall to the floor.
I could find not one thing that could have possibly made such a sound?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

The third game I was going to play completely slipped my mind. I couldnt remember it for the life of me. I guess it was all the grog...arrrggghhh


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

GiggleingGhost said:


> Yes my party was small but fun this year and everything went as planned. Well until the next day when I realized that someone had riffled my underwear draw!!! It looked like a tossed salad and I'm very neat so I know the drawer is usually very neat!! I felt really strange when I opened it. All I can hope for is that it's a prank no one is owning up to since we only had three new people at the party!!!!Did anyone else have a strange unexpected thing happen at or found after their party?
> 
> The other strange thing that happened this year was on Halloween day. I went out to get my mail and there was a prosthetic's catalog addressed to my brother that died thirteen years ago!!!! F-R-E-A-K-Y!!! It's not like he needed any prosthetics since he had all his parts when he passed so I have no idea why he was sent this.  What the @#!%$#???? How creepy is that??
> 
> ...


GG, that you received such strange mail for your deceased brother is really weird. Have you talked to family members about it? I've heard people use deceased people's ss#'s to steal identity. Still very freaky!


----------

